

Film ‘Lincoln’ inspires Mississippi to officially ban slavery - lordmax
http://tv.msnbc.com/2013/02/18/film-lincoln-inspires-mississippi-to-officially-ban-slavery/

======
cjbprime
As [http://www.loweringthebar.net/2013/02/mississippi-13th-
amend...](http://www.loweringthebar.net/2013/02/mississippi-13th-
amendment.html) explains, slavery was already banned officially -- the
amendment was ratified in 1865 even though Mississippi didn't vote for it.
There's no legal significance to finally getting around to informing the
national archivist.

------
Alex3917
Ironically had they actually banned slavery (instead of just ratifying the
13th amendment) it may well have been unconstitutional. When I read the
headline I was imagining Obama having to go in front of the supreme court and
defend slavery (for those who have been convicted of a crime).

